# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Updating a number field when one record is deleted

## creush

In access (2003) I am setting up a table with Employee # (Pri. Key), senority numbers..and
so on. However I cannot figure out how to reset the senority numbers when one leaves. For example Bob is #235 senority and leaves (By retiring, quits or gets fired)..well Mary was #236 and now should be #235 (because Bob is no longer at the company)..and so on with everyone else below Bob getting their Senority number changed by one.> 
Do you have any ideas..I tried autonumber, but it will not do that.

----------

